# Burlap snow goose floaters



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This is what some of the finished burlapers look like. We painted a few as juvies like this one. I can't wait to use these babies.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Looking good!

Curious about the detail on the bills or lack there of on the adults.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We just havent bought the paint yet to paint the bills. But they will be painted. :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice work boys!! I'm sure you'll let me know how they work!! :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Indestructable is the best word. They look nice.

We got 95 of our "converts" ready for the spring, and did a lot more painting......we're ready.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

PJ and I just put a 18 G&H Snow Floaters on layaway, plus we have 2 dozen honkers we're painting into blues. We're probably going to get a couple dozen more snows...looking to have at least 5 dozen before spring break gets here. Hopefully we can also get bigblackfoot to put some of his shells up for 'converting' and we'll have a decent water spread for this spring. :beer:

If nothing else we'll be able to help enlarge the spread a little when we get down with Hustad & Co. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

BBF better get moving on those converts, from start to finish they take awhile and you need to give the caulking at least 3 days to dry (if not more).

We're going scouting this weekend to get our spots lined up....unless we decide to hope down to SD?


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd like to guys but, they are actually my grandpa's decoys. He just lets me use them when i want. I asked him this weekend and he told me i couldnt convert them. Sorry. But we can still put them on the shore.


----------

